
Epigenetic Signaling Induces Species-Specific Head and Brain Growth in Flatworms - Mz
http://www.genengnews.com/gen-news-highlights/epigenetic-signaling-induces-species-specific-head-and-brain-growth-in-flatworms/81252026/
======
duncancarroll
Since it was not provided in the article, here are the relevant links:

Paper:
[http://www.mdpi.com/1422-0067/16/11/26065](http://www.mdpi.com/1422-0067/16/11/26065)

Lab: [http://www.cellregeneration.org/](http://www.cellregeneration.org/)

